# Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED vs Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED vs Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version

im currently using a dual T5HO fixture which is working wonders for me but having to buy T5 bulbs every year is costly compared to LED units. 

i have been searching around and i found these two LED light units from Beamswork. They are both made for planted tanks but i dont know what the actual difference is.

does anyone know which one is better? 
has anyone actually used these?
Will these provide more or same light as my T5 unit?

Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED: [Ebay Link Removed]

Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version: LED Aquarium light 24" Hi Lumen Planted Version - Beamswork: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Aqua Hero said:


> Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED vs Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version
> 
> im currently using a dual T5HO fixture which is working wonders for me but having to buy T5 bulbs every year is costly compared to LED units.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "better"? I ask because there's more to it than just providing more light.


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

Well I want to know which of the two will provide more light for my tank. They are both led lights for planted tanks but they aren't the same. Why?


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Look for a thread started by "jeffkrol" pertaining to Beamswork success stories. Jeff is pretty much the Beamswork guru.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Aqua Hero said:


> Well I want to know which of the two will provide more light for my tank. They are both led lights for planted tanks but they aren't the same. Why?


Your question still isn't formulated correctly. Are you asking about photosynthetically active radiation (PAR) or lumens, etcetera?


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

PAR. I'm talking about PAR


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Aqua Hero said:


> Well I want to know which of the two will provide more light for my tank. They are both led lights for planted tanks but they aren't the same. Why?


Beamsworks lists any model w/ 6500K emitters as "for planted tanks"
They have 3 "types" currently (fortunately the .2W ones have been "retired" though probably plenty in used channels)

.5W SMD emitters and "native" 120 degree optics , 1W w/ optics (90 degree approx), 3W w/ optics (90 degree approx.)

As to PAR , little data is available, As to larger, more but still slight..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=415522
A "rule of thumb" is to use larger emitters (EVO type) for deeper tanks.
Smaller .5W for wider/shallow tanks


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

Well the one of the ones here is the 3W type. Cause my tank is deep I was leaning a bit more towards it. Honestly I don't want high light. Really I just want medium light cause that's what I have now and my plants are fine.

The majority of my plants aren't picky when it come to light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Aqua Hero said:


> Well the one of the ones here is the 3W type. Cause my tank is deep I was leaning a bit more towards it. Honestly I don't want high light. Really I just want medium light cause that's what I have now and my plants are fine.
> 
> The majority of my plants aren't picky when it come to light.


most current models are listed here w/ enough specs to differentiate them:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-s/22.htm

No PAR data..
Depending on your tank even the new "Razor" might work. What are the dimensions??

Oh and w/ a bit of "DIY" they can be dimmed..


What are your current lights rated at??


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

60cm long, 41cm width, 58cm deep.


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

I'm not so bothered about dimming the light. Most of the higher light plants are at the back so the width of the unit isn't a concern either. Here is a picture of what I mean


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

Plants such as java fern and java moss and anubias (when is get some) are at the front of the tank, away from the light and have some shade.

At the back where the hygrophilas, rotalas and Najas (fast stem growing plants) have the light right on top of them.


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

It also helps because I get brown algae growing on the back walls of the tank instead of the front walls. I will be getting some Ottos that's why I'm growing it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You're running 1 24W t5????

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56374p.htm

"brown algae" is usually diatoms and "should" eventually go away..


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The 0.5w should be enough, even for a 58cm deep tank, for the plants you're growing.

The 3w EVO is excessive and requires hanging. Also, due to the gap between the lenses and the LEDs, leaks a lot of light inside the fixture. I absolutely recommend replacing them with the lenses with snap-on holders available on eBay to eliminate that leak and direct all of the light down into the tank.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

if you just want a .5 watt fixture go with the razor. They are a very nice fixture and the price is CHEAP! No frills, just white light with a 3 position switch but for well under $50...tough to beat.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

To give you an idea, I have both the 0.5w PENT and the dual row 3W Beamsworks lights. At approximately 10" from the substrate, the 3W light puts me at the low end of PAR ratings. The PENT is about 20% lower, but appears to give a better spread.

Bump: Solcielo, can you give me more info. on these lenses? I would love to enhance the 3W fixture a bit.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Kindafishy said:


> To give you an idea, I have both the 0.5w PENT and the dual row 3W Beamsworks lights. At approximately 10" from the substrate, the 3W light puts me at the low end of PAR ratings. The PENT is about 20% lower, but appears to give a better spread.
> 
> Bump: Solcielo, can you give me more info. on these lenses? I would love to enhance the 3W fixture a bit.


eBay item #: 251392219032

These holders snap onto the LEDs, no adhesive necessary. I do not recommend narrower beam angles than 90 degrees since that requires hanging the fixture ridiculously high. Mine is hung 28" above the surface with 60 degree lenses and the light is still a bit too much. It was hung 16" above with stock lenses. White holders reflects any spill back into the lenses. Black holders useable but the inside should be painted white to maximize output.

Pry off the stock lenses before the splash guard can be removed. The splash guard is rendered useless unless you make the holes larger to allow the holders to pass through. No splash guard improves air flow and lowers temperatures slightly. Some of the holders may need a small notch cut out to clear the resistors to allow it to sit flat on the circuit board.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Aqua Hero said:


> PAR. I'm talking about PAR


You can use Google Images to see the spectral distribution of 6500k leds. When you do you'll see all leds at that k temperature have the same spectral distribution. While leds at that k temperature will work towards growing plants because they output mostly blue and lesser amounts of red light their main failing is they wash out some colors.
As for your original question, that is a qualitative one, one where you won't receive a definitive answer, but that may be good enough.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Steve001 said:


> You can use Google Images to see the spectral distribution of 6500k leds. When you do you'll see all leds at that k temperature have the same spectral distribution. While leds at that k temperature will work towards growing plants because they output mostly blue and lesser amounts of red light their main failing is they wash out some colors.
> As for your original question, that is a qualitative one, one where you won't receive a definitive answer, but that may be good enough.


not sure the 6500k's are that bad.. well not quite at the 7000k RayII level. Though agreed, you can def. boost colors w/ other color temps..
To borrow 2 images to exaggerate a point:
2- 6500k .5w Beamsworks:









"modified" Beamswork w/ RGB strips..









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=721001


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> not sure the 6500k's are that bad.. well not quite at the 7000k RayII level. Though agreed, you can def. boost colors w/ other color temps..
> To borrow 2 images to exaggerate a point:
> 2- 6500k .5w Beamsworks:
> 
> ...


A tank with just 6500K leds will look good like you said, but adding other color temperature leds will bring out those other colors in plants and such. People want rich color right?


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> You're running 1 24W t5????


im running 2 24 watt t5

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> You're running 1 24W t5????


im running 2 24 watt t5

Bump:


Also said:


> i dont mind the leak because im gonna have plants in my HOB so i want light to hit them too


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The leak is inside the fixture, not outside. All of that light is lost.


----------

